# Anxiety disappearing



## Hamtown (Jun 10, 2010)

Well i recently moved interstate to a city by myself to become independant.In the short 3 weeks its been i've made massive progress.I have been out every single day looking for work and talking to people.I had some panic attacks but pushed through the doubts each time.Even when i found myself freaking out in my room for 15 minutes i eventually managed to just force myself out where i would soon find myself speaking to 6 people. 1 of my housemates was actually a really easygoing guy.From there i've felt more confident with myself,gone out to town and met new people and each time i push through the doubt it gets easier.I want to make some important notes on anxiety.

1.Social Anxiety can be a product of ones self esteem likely based from past experience.Talking to people is not the core issue, its likely self esteem,worth or confidence.

2.Talking isn't serious.Alot of people are very 'fake' and will ramble about any BS topic and i'd rather say nothing or get out of there.When people meet new people they will say literally anything to maybe get some spark started.It won't always be 'fake' but you can tell when the conversation feels forced.

3.Some people i don't 'connect' with.If i feel comfortable i may find i do not need to talk much to feel good around them.
 
I am starting to see even more clear then i did that anxiety comes from my own doubts of myself.When i have a thought to run i stand my ground and do what i have to do no matter how terrible the fear or pang.I speak great to some of my housemates and others i have only said "Hello"too which can feel awkward but i do my thing and head out the house.I hand out resumes comfortably and know how to present myself better.I went to a bar the other day..if i noticed a girl looking at me i just maintained eye contact.Didn't try talk to them but training myself to look people in the eyes.Its 1 of the small things thats slowly worked my confidence up.

At the moment i have met a very kind girl.I don't think we will ever date but she is awesome.Even when i don't talk or say something witty or funny i feel more ok if i 'screw up'.Each day i feel more comfortable with myself and i know myself better.I think its because i am out everyday, interaction with people is inevitable.I could go onto stories and all that but it would go on forever.

Well i will update in the future because i still have lots of work to do.I know that anybody on this website can overcome anxiety but you have to want to change.If you have questions,criticisms or whatever you can ask away.


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

Congrats, I couldn't do what you're doing and I'm almost 30 years old. Out of curiosity, did you know any of these housemates, girl, etc. before you moved?


----------



## Hamtown (Jun 10, 2010)

Well don't let age become a barrier for change.I still experience nervousness and my doubts, i have thought of flying back home and i hit some massive depressions but i eventually pull through. I have made many mistakes in this short time but i realize its the only way to learn.

I do have 1 cousin who lives in this city but i rarely see her and i didn't know any of the people i live with beforehand.Everyone i have met has been because i put some effort to make it happen.Sometimes there is no effort, sometimes lots of effort and even though it stills pops up i know anyone can change it.


----------

